# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  لغز التحدي اتحدى كل زملائي وزميلاتي في المنتدى ان يحلوا هذا اللغز

## zoheir

لغز التحدي</strong>
اتحدى كل زملائي وزميلاتي في المنتدى ان يحلوا هذا اللغز.
يقولك اخ واخته كانوا ضايعين في البر وأفترقوا وبعد عشرين سنه تلاقوا الصحراء لحالهم؛
الاخ سأل اخته انت تزوجتي اجابت نعم قالها اثبتيلي عصرت ثديها خرج منه اللبن مما يثبت زواجها وانجابها للاولاد.
الاخت سألت اخوها انت متزوج اجاب نعم قالتله اثبتلي الاخ اثبت لها ذلك.
كيف اثبت الاخ لاخته انه متزوج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## احلى ليل

يمكن طلع ليه الشيب 
خخخ
مو الاولاد يشيبوا الواحد
خخخخخخ
نكتة مووو
يلا عاد قول لينا الجواب

----------


## دانة الشوق

مراااااااااااااااااحب

اتوقع جاب زوجته وخلاها تسوي مثل ماسوت أخته

والله أعلم

----------


## zoheir

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ما فهمت ويش الجواب أختي

----------


## zoheir

> يمكن طلع ليه الشيب 
> خخخ
> مو الاولاد يشيبوا الواحد
> خخخخخخ
> نكتة مووو
> يلا عاد قول لينا الجواب



اتمنى ان تفكرين مره ثانيه ههههههههه غلط

----------


## zoheir

> مراااااااااااااااااحب
> 
> اتوقع جاب زوجته وخلاها تسوي مثل ماسوت أخته
> 
> والله أعلم



خيؤؤ لو عرفت انه متزوج ما سالت أثبت الي أنك متزوج  شكرا  ههههههههههه صاددددددووووو

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

وراها كرت العائله هههههه

عدلـ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عصرت مخي ماطلع شي ولا يمكن جاب عياله معاه 

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

ممكن رواها فقره معينه من الظهر تدل على الجماع(الزواج ممكن).

----------


## zoheir

> ممكن رواها فقره معينه من الظهر تدل على الجماع(الزواج ممكن).



شكراً على الرد والمشاركه بس غلط أخوي

----------


## احلى ليل

عجزنا ياخوي
يلا نبي الحل عجزنا
انت بس قول الجواب استعباطي لو منطقي
ونرد نحاول

----------


## استغفر ربي

شافته مصلع خخعخعخخعخعخع يعني ولا شعره براسه

----------


## جنة الرضا

اتوقع حسب الظاهر  فــتشت ملابسه ما لقت ولا اريال  ......ههههههههههههههههههه. امزح

تبي الصراحه لغز يحير

----------


## zoheir

> عجزنا ياخوي
> يلا نبي الحل عجزنا
> انت بس قول الجواب استعباطي لو منطقي
> ونرد نحاول



 
استفر الله مو ستعابط منطقي خيؤؤؤ يبي له تشغيل مخ بس

----------


## zoheir

> اتوقع حسب الظاهر فــتشت ملابسه ما لقت ولا اريال ......ههههههههههههههههههه. امزح
> 
> تبي الصراحه لغز يحير



 
يسلام عليك أخوي أجابتك انزل تحت أتشوف الجابه ههههههههههههههههه









غلط

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

من زمااااااااااااااااااان سامعه هاللغز من وحده 
هي نفسها تبي الجواب 

بس أنا أتوقع أن كان معه ولده يوم يتلاقون ... يمكن ؟؟؟

----------


## zoheir

تسلمي خيؤؤ على الجواب ولكن بصراحه غلط

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

ممكن رواها دفتر العائله...

----------


## همسات وله

*و الله لغز يحير* 
*اممممممممممممممممم*
*يمكن راواها الدبلة*

----------


## zoheir

> ممكن رواها دفتر العائله...



يمكن أخي رواها دفتر العائله  او روها بطاقة الصراف ههههههههههههههه شكر ا أخي على تفكير  وشكرا لك

----------


## zoheir

> *و الله لغز يحير* 
> *اممممممممممممممممم*
> *يمكن راواها الدبلة*



الله يبارك فيش أن شاء الله  نامي أختي عدل وبعدين فكري  خيؤؤؤؤؤ دمتي بود خيؤؤؤ

----------


## hope

يحييييييير بصراحه

صار ليي ساعه افكر ومالقيت حل

بس انت تعرف الجوااااب ؟

----------


## zoheir

> يحييييييير بصراحه
> 
> صار ليي ساعه افكر ومالقيت حل
> 
> بس انت تعرف الجوااااب ؟



ويش دعوه أختي كيف ما أعرف اسؤال عيب كذه تقولين أختي حور العين بس فكري شويه وسوفه تلقين الحل في أقرب وقت أن شاء الله وتحياتي لكي

----------


## احلى ليل

يؤؤؤه وش هاللغز صار لي اسبوع ولا عرفته

ومصرة اعرفه 
ههه

يمكن كانت وياها مرته أو متزوج هو اخت زوج اخته فمولازم تثبت ليه

اجابة اخرى
إذا هي مرة تزوجت وش باله هو  رجال لازم بيتزج


اجابة اخرى
 يمكن ساكن هو ومرته ووالاده بالبر

يلا عجزنا اخوي قول الجواب

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*تذكرت اللغز فتحت الصفحه 14 من قسم الطرائف اشوف وين الاجابه* 

*عجزنــــــا*

----------


## abujawad

اصلاا كيف مايدري عن اختها تزوجت لو لا  ماصارت دي 20دقيقة الي افترقو فيها ويسال اخت بعد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_إي صحيح هاللغز ماحله لنا زهير_
_مايبال المشرفين الا يدزوا له تنبيه عشان يعطينا الإجابة_
_لغز محير فعلا_
_أبو جواد هم مفترقين 20 سنه مو 20 دقيقة_
_بس أتوقع الإجابة أنه شي في بنية الجسم يعني هو_
_بس مدري والله ؟؟؟_

----------


## zoheir

ويش السالفه يا خوان ما احد توصل الى الحل لا تستعجلو فكرو شويه وانتضرو الحل مني

----------


## mrboch

صعــــب اللغز 
يلاا قول الجوااب وريحناا 

حااولت فيه بس معارفت اناا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_زين أنكـ بعدكـ موجود أخووووي_
_والي يرحم والديكـ قول إذا هو في بنية الجسم أو لا_
_عشان التفكير يكون صح_

----------


## zoheir

> _زين أنكـ بعدكـ موجود أخووووي_
> _والي يرحم والديكـ قول إذا هو في بنية الجسم أو لا_
> _عشان التفكير يكون صح_



فكري أختي الكريمه الحل عندي واذ تبينه ابعث الجواب عبر الايميل  بس لا تزعلي يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## روائع القصص

واااااااااااااااااااااي حرت حرت

حريقة يعني لازم نقول اعجزنا

با حاول وبا شوف 

صفر لاولادة وجو لة

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

زهير

احترنا ترا والله احترنا

وماني قايلة يسلمو الا لما تقول الينا الحواب

----------


## zoheir

> واااااااااااااااااااااي حرت حرت
> 
> حريقة يعني لازم نقول اعجزنا
> 
> با حاول وبا شوف 
> 
> صفر لاولادة وجو لة
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> ...



لكي تحيه من القلب اوجه انتي غاليه عندي وكلامش على الرس انا بعطيش الحل بس بشرط اوكي 100 ريالههههههههههههههه تحياتي زهير

----------


## أثيـر

أخزي انت تقول في الصحراء.. وبعد20 سنة.....يمكن اخته اهي نفسها زوجته...اعتقد ربما..والله اعلم

----------


## zoheir

> أخزي انت تقول في الصحراء.. وبعد20 سنة.....يمكن اخته اهي نفسها زوجته...اعتقد ربما..والله اعلم



 
شكرا اثير غانتي على المحاوله غلط يصعب علي اقول اليش غلط ولكن هادي حال الغز باي باي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

لبس دبله


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_إجابات متنوعه_
_طيب أخووووي ممكن أسألكـ ليه أنت حاط السؤال في الطرائف_
_كان حطيته في الألغاز_
_أشكـ في الإجابه انها تكووووون نكتة_ 
_بس ماعليه ببحث في الإجابة لمنها تطلع عيوووووني_
_ههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_يسلموووووووووووووووووو خيوووووووو على اللغز_
_بس لاتنقطع ولا يوم عن المنتدى يمكن أحد يجيب الإجابة الصح_

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

*يؤ شكله الحل ما يخطر على البال*
*يعني ويش راح يكون*
*امممممم*
*زهير والله حرام احنا على اعصابنا بتقول او لا*
*الله يخليك قول*
*سألت البيت وبنات صفي ما عرفوه*
*يؤؤ ويش راح يكون ؟؟؟*
*بس الي متأكده منه انه شيء يضحك ولا يخطر على البال....*

----------


## zoheir

> *يؤ شكله الحل ما يخطر على البال*
> 
> *يعني ويش راح يكون*
> *امممممم*
> *زهير والله حرام احنا على اعصابنا بتقول او لا*
> *الله يخليك قول*
> *سألت البيت وبنات صفي ما عرفوه*
> *يؤؤ ويش راح يكون ؟؟؟*
> 
> *بس الي متأكده منه انه شيء يضحك ولا يخطر على البال....*



 
خالص سوفه اضع الحل بشرط اوكي أن تقدمي الى المنتدى اكله بس على دوقي اتفقنا  سوفه اضع اليش الطبخه بس مو الحين بعد ما اجي من العمل اوكي باي باي

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

الحل:

عندما يتبول الشخص المتزوج فأن طول المسافه لاتكون الا نصف متر او أقل.
ولكن الشخص الأعزب فتكون طول المسافه متر أو أكثر
وذلك بسبب ممارسه الامور الزوجيه فيأدي ذلك الى أضعاف عضلات العضو الذكري.


والله العالم

----------


## zoheir

> الحل:
> 
> عندما يتبول الشخص المتزوج فأن طول المسافه لاتكون الا نصف متر او أقل.
> ولكن الشخص الأعزب فتكون طول المسافه متر أو أكثر
> وذلك بسبب ممارسه الامور الزوجيه فيأدي ذلك الى أضعاف عضلات العضو الذكري.
> 
> 
> والله العالم



وابن أخوي وبين رحت بصراحه انت رحت بعيد جدا عن الحل احنا وين وانت وين أخوي انت رحت بنا في متاهات يا خوي الجواب غلط بس شكرا على المحاوله

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

اعذرني اخوي مادريت اني تيهتك بس كدا شفت الجواب ونقلته

----------


## اسيرة شوق

زهير قلت لابس دبله انت ماجوبت؟؟؟؟؟


اوكي عندي حل ثاني لكن يضحك




كيف عرفو بعض بعد عشرين سنه ؟؟ يمكن هـذا الجواب

----------


## zoheir

> زهير قلت لابس دبله انت ماجوبت؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اوكي عندي حل ثاني لكن يضحك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كيف عرفو بعض بعد عشرين سنه ؟؟ يمكن هـذا الجواب



مشكوره على التفكير ا عتقد انتي سوفه تعرفين الجواب اعصري عقليش شويه سوفه تحصلين الجواب انتي قريبه من الجواب واد ما عرفتي الجواب سوفه الرسله لكي عبر الااميل اوكي باي ارجو ان لا تزعلي مني اسير هدي اصول الغز

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_شكلها هي ماعرفته أصلا_ 
_هههههههههههههههههههههه_

----------


## zoheir

> _شكلها هي ماعرفته أصلا_ 
> _هههههههههههههههههههههه_



حلوه منكي أختي ههههههههههه شكرا على المرور

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_الظاهر أنت تشتغل في لعب الأعصاب خخخخخخخخخخخخ_
_أحس مافي إجابة لهالسؤال_ 
_الظاهر انه معه زوجته_

----------


## mrboch

انا اتوقع الجواب من المستحيلات

----------


## احلى ليل

وااااااااااااو وللحين اللغز ما انحل
 :weird:  :weird:  :weird: 

اقول اخوي زهير يلا قول لنا ترى بجد عجزنا

اسيرة قالت(كيف عرفو بعض بعد عشرين سنه ؟؟ يمكن هـذا الجواب )







> ا عتقد انتي سوفه تعرفين الجواب اعصري عقليش شويه سوفه تحصلين الجواب انتي قريبه من الجواب واد ما عرفتي الجواب سوفه الرسله لكي عبر الااميل اوكي باي ارجو ان لا تزعلي مني اسير هدي اصول الغز



 
وعجزت بعد من الاجابة :wacko:  دار راسي
وينش اسيرة يلا عصري مخش نبي الاجابة

----------


## zoheir

> _الظاهر أنت تشتغل في لعب الأعصاب خخخخخخخخخخخخ_
> _أحس مافي إجابة لهالسؤال_ 
> _الظاهر انه معه زوجته_



نعم أختي الكريمه فعلاً انا أختصاصي علم نفس صحيح يجون الي كثير من المرضى في المستشفى أعصابهم بايزه جداً بس عفواً اختي ما ابي أقول اليش وين المستشفى الي أعمل فيه  بضبط  بعدين يقول عني متكبر وانا ما احب المتكبرين ولكن حاولي أكثر والله سؤال بسيط جداً وتحياتي

----------


## آهات عاشقه

توني اشووف السؤال وجتني الحومه >>> الاخت فضوليه حدها بتموووت وتعرف الاجابه 

مع اني من اول ماقريت السؤال واعتقد ان الاجابه سخيفه وبسيطه وما يبغى اليها تفكير 

بس يالله نبي الاجابه >>> جايتنها حومه 

يسلمووووووووو على اللغز الي ّ يفجر الجبد ّ


دمت لنا

----------


## zoheir

> توني اشووف السؤال وجتني الحومه >>> الاخت فضوليه حدها بتموووت وتعرف الاجابه 
> 
> مع اني من اول ماقريت السؤال واعتقد ان الاجابه سخيفه وبسيطه وما يبغى اليها تفكير 
> 
> بس يالله نبي الاجابه >>> جايتنها حومه 
> 
> يسلمووووووووو على اللغز الي ّ يفجر الجبد ّ
> 
> 
> دمت لنا



 
أختي هذي السرعه شويه ولا تقطعي اشارات ولا شي دائماً خليكي سأئقه مثاليه اختي الكريمه .هذي أصول العبه يبي لها صبر تذري أختي أنا عرض علي 1000 ريال من قيبل دكتور في المستشفى حتى يتسنى له معرفة الجواب وانا عفت 1000 ريال منه أختي على العموم لا يجش حومه اخاف تجي عندي في المستشفى خيؤؤ أنتبيه الى نفسكي . وصير مفتاح الفرج على فكره اسميكي واجد حلو   .أهات عاشقه تحياتي أم الشباب

----------


## آهات عاشقه

شووووووووووكرن يابو الشباب 

طيب بهدي بس وش الجواب 

بس اخونا عاااااااااااد قوول متى بتحط الجوااااااااااااب >> عشان ما تعب روحي 


يسلمووووووووووووو 


دمت بود

----------


## zoheir

> شووووووووووكرن يابو الشباب 
> 
> طيب بهدي بس وش الجواب 
> 
> بس اخونا عاااااااااااد قوول متى بتحط الجوااااااااااااب >> عشان ما تعب روحي 
> 
> 
> يسلمووووووووووووو 
> 
> ...



 
اوليس الصبح بقريب خالص ما يمهكي أختي سوفه ارسله لكي عبر الااميل لكي بس لا تزعلين كلشي ولا زعل اهات

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> وااااااااااااو وللحين اللغز ما انحل
> 
> 
> اقول اخوي زهير يلا قول لنا ترى بجد عجزنا
> 
> اسيرة قالت(كيف عرفو بعض بعد عشرين سنه ؟؟ يمكن هـذا الجواب )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اوكي بعصر عقلي ويصير عصير اسيرة شوق

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




خلينا نفكر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الجواب يمكن:

هم يوم يضيعو كم عمرهم؟؟


وكيف عرفو بعض؟؟

والمره كيف أتزوجت من شافها وزوجها وكيف ازوجو وهم في البر؟؟


والرجال أزوج كيف من عقد ليهم ؟؟ من جاب ليه المهر؟؟


او كيف شافو المرة ؟؟



ولله العالم

ترا داخ راسي :wacko:  :wacko: 



الموضوع يبي له تثبيت خهههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mrboch

الجواب يمكن:

هم يوم يضيعو كم عمرهم؟؟


وكيف عرفو بعض؟

انا أأيد هذي الاجابة

----------


## احلى ليل

إذا ماعليك أمر اخوي ترسل الجواب عالخاص لأن بجد ابي اعرف الاجابة

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*تعبت يالله قول*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_يازهير ريح عقولهم الله يريحكـ_
_انا بدور عالإجابة خميس وجمعه بعد وبنشووووووف_

----------


## zoheir

> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *تعبت يالله قول*



 
لا تتعب اخوي وابحث عن الجواب لا تستعجل والله الي يعرف الجواب بهدي هديه عبار عن جهاز كمبيوتر اقصد لاب توب

----------


## zoheir

> _ههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _يازهير ريح عقولهم الله يريحكـ_
> _انا بدور عالإجابة خميس وجمعه بعد وبنشووووووف_



 
الصبر مفتاح الفرج أختبي الكريمه . بس صذقيني أذ عرفتي الاجابه سوف اهديكي هديه عبار عن جهاز كمبيوتر محمول لاب توب وهد وعد مني لكي اختي الفاضله

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الصراحه زهقت اني


الجواب يمكن:

هم يوم يضيعو كم عمرهم؟؟


وكيف عرفو بعض؟؟

والمره كيف أتزوجت من شافها وزوجها وكيف ازوجو وهم في البر؟؟


والرجال أزوج كيف من عقد ليهم ؟؟ من جاب ليه المهر؟؟


او كيف شافو المرة ؟؟



ولله العالم

ترا داخ راسي :wacko:  :wacko: 



جــواب صح او خطأ


شكلك زهير مــاتعرف الإجابه

هههههههههههههه

----------


## احلى ليل

كيف عرفوا بعض وهم من عشرين سنة مفترقين؟
يمكن طلع هو متزوج اخته ..أستغفر الله بس لأن يمكن ما فيه غيرهم بالبر
قمت أخرف لأني عجزت :wacko:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أحلى ليل


جــايه بدخل بكتب هــالإجابه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## احلى ليل

هههههه
ان شاء الله عاد يطلع الجواب صح مع أني ما اتوقع

----------


## zoheir

> هههههه
> ان شاء الله عاد يطلع الجواب صح مع أني ما اتوقع



مثل ما توقعت أخوي غلط لجواب عندك خميس وجمعه فكر  ولا تنسى تاكل حبتين بندول اخوي عن وجع الراس

ويعطيك طولت العمر أن شاء الله

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الصـراحه راسي عورني



وش هالإجابة؟

----------


## soosah2

وي خلاص لا تفور دمنا اخوي
وشي الاجابة
هم ما شاء الله عليهم قالوا الاجابات اللي ع بالي كلها
صحيح قول ما تعرف الاجابة ؟؟!!

 :wacko:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ أكيد الإجابه مــاتعرفها

100%


أكييييييييييد


قـول

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعد تفكير  طويل  اتمنى ان يكون الجواب  صح*




*عندما افترقا  يعني انهم  ليس قاصرين  يعرفون بعض*

*واكيد عندهم  معارف اصدقاء * 

*وعندما سئلته اخته  تزوجت * 

*كان جوابه  نعم  تزوجت من  فلانة بنت فلان* 

*انا  لهون  وصلت * 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

قلت هــجواب أخووووووي

في جواب مـاقلناه

----------


## zoheir

> قلت هــجواب أخووووووي
> 
> في جواب مـاقلناه



 
اسير غانتي فيه جواب ما قلتيه وهو الجواب الصحيح.

تحياتي أسير سوفه أرسله لكي عبر الااميل اوكي بس لا تعلمي أحد وما يصير خاطرش الى طيب أسير

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أني بنت مو ولد




وكيف تعرف ايميلي؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تزوجو بع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يمكن الرجال هــو رجل المره

الي إتلاقو ببعض


يعني هم مزوجين

----------


## اسير الضلام

انزين اخي زوهير  تراااااااان اعجزنا  عطنا الأجابة اوريحنا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_والله حركات أخوي وش هالكرم جهاز لاب توب مرررررررره وحده_ 
_لا إله إلا الله_
_أنا ماابي منكـ شي أخووووي مشكوووور وهيتكـ وصلت_
_بس لي طلب أنكـ ماتقووول لنا الإجابه_ 
_لاااااااااازم حنا نجيبها وأحنا قدها إن شاء الله_
_شكلنا بنطلع قرووووون الي في المنتدى ههههههههههههههههه_

----------


## احلى ليل

أممممم
الجواب من السؤال؟؟؟
يعني هل فيه غلط في السؤال لو شنو
لأن أحيانا الجواب يكون من السؤال :weird: <<< :wacko:  تدبر عمرها بأجابة


أو مثلاً اثنينهم ما تزوجوا لأن مافيه غيرهم بالصحراء
ولما التقوا التقوا لحالهم
هي اكيد لو كانت متزوجة بجي وياها رجلها لأنها ماتسوق لأنها سعودية هيههههيييييييييييي

خوش اجابة مصخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة مووووو :wacko: 
وش اسوي ماعندي اجابة
قلت خلني اخربط يمكن اطلع قريبة من الجواب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الجواب هو الي قاله خادم الزهراء

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_لالالالا_
_شكله الرجال متن_
_لأنهم ما شاء الله بس يتزوجون ينتفخووون ههههههههههههههههه_
_أو شكله ظهره منحني قليلا_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا_ 
_شكله وراها التبعية ( كرت العيله )_

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

بصراحة لغز محير بس انا عندي لغز 

((لم يلد ولم يولد ولو كان لولد))

----------


## اسيرة شوق

(الله عز وجل)

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

استغفر الله العلي العظيم 

اسيرة شوق 

صحيح ان الله لم يلد ولم يولد 
ولكن اللغز يقول (( ولو كان لولد))

اشكرك اختي

----------


## zoheir

> بصراحة لغز محير بس انا عندي لغز 
> 
> ((لم يلد ولم يولد ولو كان لولد))



 
لا تروحي ابعيد اختي حاولي أنا اقسم اليش أد عرفتي الجواب بعطيش جهاز كمبيوتر لا بتوب اقسم لكي أختي بحق الحسين

----------


## اسيرة شوق

آوووووووووه

اني مــانتبهت

----------


## zoheir

> _والله حركات أخوي وش هالكرم جهاز لاب توب مرررررررره وحده_ 
> _لا إله إلا الله_
> _أنا ماابي منكـ شي أخووووي مشكوووور وهيتكـ وصلت_
> _بس لي طلب أنكـ ماتقووول لنا الإجابه_ 
> _لاااااااااازم حنا نجيبها وأحنا قدها إن شاء الله_
> _شكلنا بنطلع قرووووون الي في المنتدى ههههههههههههههههه_



 
iهههههههههههههههه لا اختي أنتي قدها ونصف أقسم اليش أختي بلحسين غريب كربلاء أد عرفتي الجواب انا بهديكي جهاز كمبيوتر هدا عهد مني لكي ويش تبي اختي أكثر من كذه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تعبت كل الجوابات الي في مخي قلتها


امممممممممممم


اني اتوقع الي قـالها اخوي خادم الزهراء

100%

----------


## zoheir

> أممممم
> الجواب من السؤال؟؟؟
> يعني هل فيه غلط في السؤال لو شنو
> لأن أحيانا الجواب يكون من السؤال<<< تدبر عمرها بأجابة
> 
> 
> أو مثلاً اثنينهم ما تزوجوا لأن مافيه غيرهم بالصحراء
> ولما التقوا التقوا لحالهم
> هي اكيد لو كانت متزوجة بجي وياها رجلها لأنها ماتسوق لأنها سعودية هيههههيييييييييييي
> ...



 
أخي خليك احلى من كذه  أستغفر الله ما فيه غلط أن شاء الله

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_سألت عن هاللغز وقالوا لي أنه من عشرين سنه_
_بس للأسف الي سألته قال لي نسيت الإجابة_
_اهئ اهئ اهئ_
_بحاول وبحاول وبحاااااااااااااااول_
_بس تصدق شكله طلع له كررررررررشه_ 
_خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ_

----------


## mrboch

الحل هو

اللغز خطأ الحين أخته بتراويه ثديها

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أخوي هـذا الجواب


الحل:

عندما يتبول الشخص المتزوج فأن طول المسافه لاتكون الا نصف متر او أقل.
ولكن الشخص الأعزب فتكون طول المسافه متر أو أكثر
وذلك بسبب ممارسه الامور الزوجيه فيأدي ذلك الى أضعاف عضلات العضو الذكري.

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

خلاص عجزت اخوي
ضليت افكر مو جايه
اعرف الاجابه

----------


## احلى ليل

> الحل هو
> 
> اللغز خطأ الحين أخته بتراويه ثديها



 
أني مع الاخ في أجابته

----------


## zoheir

> أني مع الاخ في أجابته



الجواب غلط يا خوي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اللغز مــاله حل

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_إلا له حل وأخوي الكبير عنده الحل بس مستحية أني أسأله_
_بس بحاول راح أقول لأحد أنووو يسأله_

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــافي جواب مــاقلناه


الجواب الصح قلناه بعد بس أنت قلت مو صح

----------


## soosah2

ايه والله اخوي خلاص عجزنا لا تتلاعب بأعصابنا السالفة احسها كلها غلط

----------


## zoheir

> اللغز مــاله حل



ليش ماله حل الى حل والحل موجود عندي اختي الكريمه

----------


## zoheir

> _إلا له حل وأخوي الكبير عنده الحل بس مستحية أني أسأله_
> _بس بحاول راح أقول لأحد أنووو يسأله_



ماشاء الله انا احسك اللؤلؤ المكنون طموحه ما شاء الله عيني عليش بارده انا احس والله اعلم انش انتي الي بتعرفين الجواب أعتقذ ذلك والله اعلم تحياتي ولله اد عرفتين الجواب سوفه اقدم لكي جهاز كمبيوتر لاب توب هذا وعد مني

----------


## zoheir

> ايه والله اخوي خلاص عجزنا لا تتلاعب بأعصابنا السالفة احسها كلها غلط



 
لا تلاعب ولاشي بل جذ اختي الحل مؤجود بس يبي لى تركيز شوي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أخووي خلاص قول الجواب وفكنا

----------


## zoheir

> أخووي خلاص قول الجواب وفكنا



 
أرجو منكي اختي ان لا تستخدمي الكلمه ترها عيب شويه خلينا نحترم بعضنا يكون احسن ويجي منش اكثر ولله يسامحش من كل قلبي ويعطيكي عافيه

----------


## الحلم البعيد

ياخذ اخته ويروح معها الى زوجته

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الصــراحه اني زهقت


خــلاص

----------


## آهات عاشقه

خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااص



>>> هذي اختي خلااص وصلت حدها تبي الاجابه 



وانا الي اعظم منها 

ومرت اخوي اعظم واعظم 

ههههههههههههه



يلا عاااد اخووونا نبي الاجابه 


يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو 


دمت لنا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_أصبروا أصبروا أصبروا_
_ترا الصبر زين_
_وإن شاء الله ينحل اللغز من قبل الأعضاء_
_وسلامتكم_

----------


## mrboch

> لغز التحدي</strong>
> اتحدى كل زملائي وزميلاتي في المنتدى ان يحلوا هذا اللغز.
> يقولك اخ واخته كانوا ضايعين في البر وأفترقوا وبعد عشرين سنه تلاقوا الصحراء لحالهم؛
> الاخ سأل اخته انت تزوجتي اجابت نعم قالها اثبتيلي عصرت ثديها خرج منه اللبن مما يثبت زواجها وانجابها للاولاد.
> الاخت سألت اخوها انت متزوج اجاب نعم قالتله اثبتلي الاخ اثبت لها ذلك.
> كيف اثبت الاخ لاخته انه متزوج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 


انا اقول هنا الغلط في السؤال

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــانبي إجابة هالسؤال لو هو عدل كان مانحط في الطرائف

----------


## ابو طارق

*اجمل  نكتة  تضحك علينا* 

*ونضحك على انفسنا* 

* 112   رد * 

*و1075   زائر * 


*بدون نتيجة* 


*هلا والله*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السؤال ماله حل

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_له حل بس أصبروا ولا تستعجلوا_
_وإن شاء الله أقدر أجيب لكم الحل_

----------


## zoheir

> _له حل بس أصبروا ولا تستعجلوا_
> _وإن شاء الله أقدر أجيب لكم الحل_



يالله روينه شاطرتش  اللؤلؤ المكنون غانتي وانا انتظر فارق الصبر منك الحل ..........

----------


## zoheir

> _له حل بس أصبروا ولا تستعجلوا_
> _وإن شاء الله أقدر أجيب لكم الحل_



أنا أنتظر بفارق الصبر أريد منكي الحل اللؤلؤ الكمنون........... الحل عندي وانا أبوهندي

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*جالسه اقراء الردود وانا ميته من الضحك الله يخليك قول الاجابه وريحهم وريحني معاهم*

*ههههههه*

----------


## احلام منسيه

*بكل بساطه وداها لبيتهم وخلاها تشوف زوجته واولاده* 


*وعزمها على الغذا بعد وكانت زوجته مسويه  كبسة دجاج 


كاكاكاكا*

----------


## أثيـر

قفل العقل تبعي..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_هههههههههههههههههه_
_أصبـــــــــــــــروااااااااااااااااااا_
_ويا أخ زهير لاتقول الإجابة رجاااااااااااااااااء_
_أصبر لمن حنا نجيبها لكـ_

----------


## بسمه نغم

قولو الاجابه وريحوني
بس اني اتوقع انه 
بعد عشرين سنه كيف عرف انها اخته
والله اعلم
خخخخ
<< مخرفه تفكيرها رايح
دمتم بحفظ الباري

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_الظاهر الظاهر الظاهر_ 
_وراها هدية زوجته_
_ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ_
_من الفراغه قلت أحط لكـ هالحل_

----------


## نُون

مرحبا
أقول
اللؤلؤ المكنون
ماصارت
قول الإجابة 
وريح العالم
تسلم على التعذيب
سلام.

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_برءة من الحب_
_أختي مو أنا صاحبة اللغز_
_صاحب اللغز هو الأخ زهيـــــــــــر_
_بس أنا طالبه منه أنه مايقول لنا الإجابة_
_حنا الحمد لله كل واحد فينا عنده قدرات وإن شاء الله نقدر نجيب الحل_
_دمتـ بود_

----------


## فراشة الزهور123

مممممممممممممممممم بجد بجد اللغز رائئئئئئئئع 
والحل الي انا بقولو :انو اخدها معووووووووو علي بيتو وراها مرتو الي هي زوجتو يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
صححححححححححححححححح يارب تكون صح وبتمنننننننننننني بتمني ازا غللللللللللللط 
تحكي اجابةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  (-: (-: (-: (-:

----------


## khozam

كيف يزوج اختة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_أصلا هم ضايعين في صحراااااااااااء_ 
_الووون يعيشون 20 سنه في هالصحراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_صحراء مافيها شي وضايعين_ 
_وكيف عرفوا بعض قبل لا كل واحد يسأل الثاني أنووو تزوج أو لا_
_أو عرفت أنه متزوج عن طريق زوجها يكون ماخذ قريبته_
_قررت أحط إجابات عشوائية من عندي_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*وشو...<<<قديمة الاخت*

*اممممممممممممممممممممممم*

*كل اللي جا في بالي قريتهوما كان صح*

*ويش الحل اجل؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*وشو...<<<قديمة الاخت* 
*اممممممممممممممممممممممم* 
*كل اللي جا في بالي قريته وما كان صح* 
*ويش الحل اجل؟؟؟؟*

----------


## soosah2

الظاهر ان الحل هوه انه كيف يتلف اعصابنا 
خلاص متى بينحط الجواب
انا عجزت من كثر التفكير 
وانا بعد اقول صحراء كيف عاشوا 20 سنة ؟؟
وكيف الأخت سوت كذه قدام اخوها ؟؟!! ( مستحييييييييييييييييييييييل ) !!!
وكيف تركوا بعض مفروض ايكونوا مع بعض !!
نمبى الجواب بسرعة 
بسرعة 
بسرعة

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*الظاهر ان الأخ زهير ما بيحط الاجابه لنا الا بعد((20 سنه)) ههههههههههههه...*

*يلا عاد تعبنا قول وريحنا ...*

----------


## zoheir

> *الظاهر ان الأخ زهير ما بيحط الاجابه لنا الا بعد((20 سنه)) ههههههههههههه...*
> 
> *يلا عاد تعبنا قول وريحنا ...*



انا وذي احط الجواب بس اختي للؤلؤ الكنون مؤ راضيه أن اطرح الجواب انا احسدها على حماسه بصراحه ماشاء الله واتمنى لك من كل قلبي اخي الكريم المتعه والصبر ان شاء اللع اضع الجواب اقرب من 20 سنه يمكن 15 سنه سقط عنك 5 سنوات ويش تبي بعد ؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_ 
_حلوة اخي زهير_
_أنا اشوف اخووووي الكبير بس أستحي أسأله يلا_ 
_إذا ماحطيت الجواب بعد شهر_
_قوله لهم_

----------


## zoheir

> _هههههههههههههههههههههههه_ 
> _حلوة اخي زهير_
> _أنا اشوف اخووووي الكبير بس أستحي أسأله يلا_ 
> _إذا ماحطيت الجواب بعد شهر_
> _قوله لهم_



ن شاء الله أختي المحترمه بكل سرور. انا أبيش اتسألي أخوش يمكن يوصلش الى حل مقنع ليش لا....

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممم*
*اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممم*

*انا اقول انهم ما تلاقوا اصلا الا في الحلم...*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## zoheir

> *اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممم*
> *اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممم*
> 
> *انا اقول انهم ما تلاقوا اصلا الا في الحلم...*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*



ويش دعوه أختي  ليش  ما تلاقوا صدق مؤ حلم

----------


## نُون

يلا عاد
زهير طولتها ترى
الناس اعلنت الأستسلام
بس اللؤلؤ المكنون للحين مو راضية تستسلم
ياأنت تقوله ياأهي
سلام.

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

يؤؤؤؤؤ
ملينا احنا ترى 
الله يخليك قول

----------


## الملاك

اتوقعــــ مفلس الرجال خلاص يؤيؤ

ههههههههههههههههههه

يمكن اي مثل ماقالوا خلا مرته تسوي مثل اخته


نبي الجوااااااااااااااااب

تحياتي : الملاكـــ

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_طيب إن شاء الله أخلي أحد يسأله_
_يسلمووووو خيي زهير على اللغز_
_بصراحه واحد قال لي أن الجواب تاااافه بس ناسيه هو_

----------


## zoheir

> _طيب إن شاء الله أخلي أحد يسأله_
> _يسلمووووو خيي زهير على اللغز_
> _بصراحه واحد قال لي أن الجواب تاااافه بس ناسيه هو_



 
لا أختي الجواب جميل وحلوه بلعكس أختي لا تخلين فكرش يروح بعيد عفواً وتحياتي

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*دامك مو راضي تقوله انا بأذن الواحد الاحد بلقى الاجابه بس بشرط*
*ابي الجائزه:)*
*لاتقول مافيه ..*

*بروح وبجي مره ثانيه على امل ..*

----------


## أثيـر

والله ملينا وفكرنا وللأسف ما لقيت حل..
.
.
أتمنى نعرف الجواب في أسرع وقت..
المهم..
بالنسبة للسؤال اللي طرحه أخي خادم الزهراء؟؟

((لم يلد ولم يولد ولو كان لولد))

شو هو الجواب..

تحيرنا..

----------


## zoheir

> والله ملينا وفكرنا وللأسف ما لقيت حل..
> .
> .
> أتمنى نعرف الجواب في أسرع وقت..
> المهم..
> بالنسبة للسؤال اللي طرحه أخي خادم الزهراء؟؟
> 
> ((لم يلد ولم يولد ولو كان لولد))
> 
> ...



 
أختي عادي حلات الغز لازم نفكر ونتجلى بصبر  وان شاء الله حل الغز هات هات أختي الكريمه  ومشكوره وانا أعتدر

----------


## مكسور الخاطر

بارك الله فيك أخوي على الغز بصراحه لغز يحير ومعقد في نفس الوقت بس حسافه ما عرفف الجواب ولكن سوفه احاول لك مني اطيب تحيه

----------


## احلى ليل

الاخ زهير تم ايقاف عضويته يعني اللغز ماله حل
راح وراح الحل معاه :huh:

----------


## حكاية حب

اولاً : إذا هذا لغز ليه تحطوونه في الطراائف
ثاانياً : الجوااب يمكن يكوون حااط هو في جيبه البووك والبووك فيه صورته هوو مع عيااله 
او يمكن يكوون مرويها بطاقة الاحواال اكيد بيكتبوو متزوج رب اسره ولالاا
او يمكن قاال اليهاا اسم زوجته وتطلع الاخت تعرف البنت من زماان 
او يمكن حلف اليهاا انه متزوج

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

انا اقول لش يمكن هو تزوج اخته وهو ما يدري مو  مكتوب انهم افترقو يعني بع جم سنه ما بيعرف شكلها كيف صارت وهي نفس الشي  فا شافو بعض وتزوجو خخخخخ وهم ما يدرو انهم اخوة خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

*يعني خلاص ما راح اعرف الحل والله حرام من زمان وانا انتظر وفي الاخير تتوقف عضويته* 
*ارجوكم رجعو العضويه بس يقول الحل وبعدين على كيفه*

----------


## LUCKY

*بصراحه الاعضاء حارقين اعصابهم* 

*و الاخ شكله بس يبغى يحرق الاعصاب* 


*الله يعينكم* 

*و الجواب ....*


*قلنا خلاص انسو  الموضوع الموضوع اخذ فوق حجمه* 

*و الله مسخره*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

خلااص العضو توقف

مــابتطلع الإجابه الصحيحه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_سألنا والكل مو عارف الإجابة_
_يقولون أن هاللغز من اكثر من 20 سنه موجود وماله حل_ 
_مااحد عارف الإجابة_
_يعني باختصااار اللغز خراااااااااااافي_

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*شكل الموقف ها صاير معاه شخصيا ومستحي يقول الحل خخخخخخخخ*
*نهايه صاحب اللغز((توقيف))*
*الله يسامحك اقول رحت وماعلمتنا الجواب بس شكله مو لغز اصلاُ*
*وانلعب علينا ياصبايا وشباب:)*

----------

